# CNC Startup



## Oldguy67 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi;
I'm in the process of starting a small wood working shop in Central Calif. east of Fresno. I'm getting ready to buy my first CNC machine, I will be doing mostly 3D engraving, and very little RTA furniture at this time. Any recommendations regarding what CNC gear to buy will be a great help. Looking at equipment up to 4x8', and I don't want to spend more than $20k which includes shipping, taxes and accessories.
The Oldguy67:fie:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Mike . Now that you've introduced yourself I'd repost this query in the CNC router thread as you'll get more responses


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Mike.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Mike
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Mike.

I have moved your post to the CNC section of the forum...


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

PRSalpha CNC Routers. You'll need a PC to run it along with the included VCarve Pro for toolpathing.

Probotix will put together a 5x9 CNC for around 10k. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsGREPhdITU. LinuxCNC as controller included but you'll need something else to generate drawing and tool paths. I use and recommend VCarve Pro for 2.5D and Aspire for 3D: Vectric Ltd - Passionate About CNC


----------



## kaydesigns (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello Oldguy67,
I am also an old guy, try to find an old gerber 200 or 200e, difference is the 200e comes with an engraver head for done really cool graphics on wood, plex or mild metals.
these older machine are built like tanks and maybe not as pretty as the new cnc's of today
but it does the same job at a fraction of the cost. I bought one and it runs great it about 20 years old, I paid 6,000.00 (with the software) for it and use it every day to do ada signs, fco alum. letters up to 3/8" thick, 1/2" thick plex fco letters and it also does 3d routing, of course you have to use gerber software, but it's good stuff.
these machines are still available just keep searching, maybe there are folks on this website that have them and may want to part with is.
good luck and have a great holiday.


----------



## Oldguy67 (Dec 20, 2014)

G'Day 
Thanks for the feed back! I currently live about 20 miles from Yosemite National Park in California, but during the 70's I lived in North Sydney NSW (Cremorne). Good to hear from Oz!
Regards
The Oldguy67 - Mike


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Interesting. I have a Shark HD that runs all day, but hope to step up to a 4x 8 machine soon.


----------



## Dukie94 (Feb 5, 2015)

I just purchased a CNC router QC 1325 w/2 heads from china for 6141.00. Will ship to San Diego in about 3 weeks 
Go to youtube and research. 
Philip


----------



## Oldguy67 (Dec 20, 2014)

Dukie94; Let us all know how the China two headed router works out, I would be interested to know.
Thanks
Oldguy67


----------

